# SHANY Image Plates



## Thefemaleclown (Nov 11, 2011)

I finally ordered these plates off Amazon yesterday and HOW EXCITED WAS I when they arrived today. I had been very apprehensive about ordering them because half of the product images showed these plates, and half showed duplicates of the bundle monster plates. However, I bit the bullet saying I could always return them and boy was I happy I did.




This is what they looked like when I opened the package. I little box with all of them inside in a plastic bag.




The flower to the right is repeated on another plate.  












How freakin cute is that bumblebee and this is the repeat flower 



I actually really really love this french tips. They're french tips with interest rather than "funky french tips" if you know what I mean.  






Ah! Love the paw prints and the sittin pretty kitty 



The bikini make me laugh. I love it. 



SQUIRREL! so so CUTE. Can't wait to use that guy.  









I love the deer in the upper right.  



Zodiac symbols! Woo! 



The tattoo plate? haha. I really like the cross at the top 



The eye is actually pretty cool.I like it.  



Not quite sure what's going on with the bird at the bottom.  






The tree, the treble clef, the cute little strawberry! Happy! 



The heart tip is a dupe of Konad m73. The flowers at the bottom are a dupe of Konad M72 



These butterflies are a repeat. The lace with the bows detail is cute!  



That tip is a dupe of Konad M72 



That tip is a really bad dupe of Konad M64.  






The tip at  the bottom is a dupe of Konad M62.  Overall, I'm very happy. There are a few dupes which are okay and very very few of the "throw away" designs I found on the MASH plates. I have also done test stampings with these (I'll upload later) and I've found that less is more. Less polish and scrape it reaaaaally good.

Only downfall.... the blue film was A PAIN to get off. Ugh.

Oh! These are NOT backed like konad and the second bundle monster series. They have a plain metal back so the edges can potentially be sharp.


If you notice any more duplicates or doubles, please let me know and I'll label them.


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice haul! I have the bundle monster plates but I haven't been able to get them to stamp correctly.

I don't know if its the polishes I have tried or what.

Did you file the rubber stamp tip to help it pick up the image?


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Nov 12, 2011)

No I've never buffed up my stamper. 

The only things I can think of are to make sure the film is taken off. I know BM started using blue film so this doesn't happen anymore but on the first series of plates the plastic is clear and unless you know its there... you don't know its there lol. The other potential problem is that you may not be working fast enough and the polish is drying in on the plate before you stamp and it wont pink up. The scrap, pick up and roll onto your finger steps probably should not take longer than 5 seconds. Also, when you're picking up the image I've found that pressing the stamper straight down and firmly onto the plate works better than a rolling motion to pick it up. 

On the newer BM plate series I do have one plate that the designs seem a little shallow and they don't pick up as complete images all the time. This could also be your problem and if so then it's a defect in the plates and you may be able to exchange them. BM is great with their customer service.

Good luck! Hope this helped.


----------



## katana (Nov 12, 2011)

I removed all the film, but thanks for mentioning that!

I can get half an image but never the full effect! I've been rolling the stamper so maybe I will give pressing straight down a try.

Thanks for the tips hun!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 12, 2011)

wow love the plates...I did have to LOL at the scream face


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 13, 2011)

That Santa one was so cute!


----------



## madhunewlife (Sep 13, 2012)

hi i have bought nail art image plates, and i have tried a lot to peel off the film on the plates but finally i couldnt do it. could you please suggest me some easy methods to remove the film on image plates. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## crystalb (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't get the film off either!!! Please Help!!!


----------

